# Invent a Portmanteau



## Troubadour

I know this thread once existed many years ago. Sorry if someone knows how to find it. Thankful if you combine them. 


Foreverse. Forever and Universe. Also, comes through sounding like it could mean 'eternal words'. 

Simplication. Simple and Implication.


----------



## sigmond

Benzombafide: combination of benzodiazepine and bona fide 

It is a condition that arises in certain individuals who take high doses of benzos for an extended period of time.


----------



## maggells

^Bona fide benzo zombie. Love it


----------



## nuttynutskin

Benzombified? lol

Craptacular

Real original I know.


----------



## sigmond

maggells said:


> ^Bona fide benzo zombie. Love it



thanks, i forgot to add the word zombie in my post. 
(benzo-zombie-bona fide; Benzombafide)

The benzombafide individual suffers acute bouts of BZD (Benzo-Zombie-Disorder)


----------



## sigmond

suppose i turned my portmantwo into a portmanthree - oh well

perpetoozle - combination of perpetual and bamboozle 

the perpetoozle is perpetually bamboozled


----------



## Troubadour

portmanthrees? definitely.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the word is *portmanteau*


----------



## maggells

^this. I've been enjoying the thread but the misspell makes me cringe a bit every time I see it.


----------



## Erikmen

Like these ones...

Interview + weeds =Intervieweed

Or see you = cya (I copied that one so not entirely my fault)


----------



## sigmond

Captain.Heroin said:


> the word is *portmanteau*



I was going to post this before but decided not to.

my first portmantwo was actually going to be portmanteau; a combination of port and manteau. i remember thinking it might look kind of douchebagish.


----------



## Erikmen

By the *CONDENSELY* frame word "affin'd", Shakespeare expresses 'united by affinity', or in other readings; 'bound by or claim of affinity' + 'swayed by affinity'. 

If partially _affin'd, or leagu'd in office. 
Thou dost deliver more or less than truth. 
Thou art no soldier. _


----------



## Kittycat5

Cigafaction. The overwhelming relief you get when you have that first smoke after a long day.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> the word is *portmanteau*



I thought they did that on purpose because it was the second thread or something and I thought it was really clever. lol


----------



## Erikmen

Askhole 
a person that asks for your advise but does the opposite.


----------



## Troubadour

*Ventriloquisperer*   (ventriloquism/whisperer) when people taken captive by the devil to do his will quietly reproach a Christian and attempt to make their voice appear to come from somewhere else



Erikmen said:


> Askhole
> a person that asks for your advise but does the opposite.



Unfortunately, I'm not that clever. I was simply playing on the fact that portmanteaus have two or more words in them.


----------



## Erikmen

Chillax --> Behave, Calm down, or relax 

Frenemy (friend/enemy)


----------



## Erikmen

Troubadour said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not that clever. I was simply playing on the fact that portmanteaus have two or more words in them.



Why do you say that? I guess the wording construction is exactly as you describe, right?


----------



## Troubadour

*Oracalaxy*   (oracle/galaxy)  surrounded by a system of prophecy in nature



Erikmen said:


> Why do you say that? I guess the wording construction is exactly as you describe, right?



I'm sorry for any confusion I may have caused, but I meant to quote this: 





> I thought they did that on purpose because it was the second thread or something and I thought it was really clever. lol




Again, I apologize, and hope that this correction dispels any confusion.


----------



## Erikmen

No worries. It's all good.  

*Screenager* (screen/teenager):
The typical adolescent who indulges excessively in screen entertainment.


----------



## sigmond

Superciliunt: combo of supercilious and cunt 

if you ever encounter a person who is so arrogant, so supercilious, that neither word is adequate to describe the person, you're probably dealing with a superciliunt.

(both adjective and noun - you must be male)


----------



## Troubadour

*Paraplagiarism   *extrasensory theft  (paranormal/plagiarism)

Supercilious? I was just looking up that word yesterday. I had used it in a poem many years ago, and the devil was trying to get me to rewrite it, and I couldn't remember what that word meant.


----------



## sigmond

similar words: pretentious, pompous, arrogant, conceited, snobby. just to clarify you have to be a male to be superciliunt.


----------



## Erikmen

*Shopaholic* (shop/alcoholic): someone addicted to shopping.


----------



## Troubadour

*Delivermin *process of salvation for those fully unworthy  (deliver/vermin)


*Itchcraft  *itching caused the spells of witches (itching/witchcraft)


----------



## Erikmen

*Anacronym* (anachronism/acronym): an acronym derived from a phrase no longer widely known (for example, radar)


----------



## Troubadour

*Vessalonian * (vessel/alone/ian(grace)) one of the last people on earth to shine the light of Christ


----------



## New

Sorry, I had to correct the title of your thread because it was really bugging me.

As for me: *Implinyl*.

Implied vinyl.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Lol  

*Anticipointment* (anticipation/disappointment): the letdown after hype gives way to reality


----------



## Troubadour

*Exilophone*   (exile/xylophone) a musical instrument barred from society.


----------



## Erikmen

*Frankenfood* (Frankenstein/food): genetically modified food.


----------



## Troubadour

*Staura* (star/aura) bright spirit


----------



## Erikmen

*Anticipointment* (anticipation/disappointment): the letdown after hype gives way to reality.


----------



## Troubadour

*Reminbered* (remind/rembered) when you remind yourself to remember something


----------



## Erikmen

*Cocacolonization* (Coca-Cola/colonization): the aggressive introduction or pervasive influence of American consumerism on other cultures
*Cosplay* (costume/play): wearing cost


----------



## Troubadour

*Hilarioussing*  (hilarious/embarrassing) hilarious and embarrassing


----------



## Erikmen

. *Edutainment* (education/entertainment): educational material presented in a format intended to attract with its entertainment value)


----------



## Troubadour

*Strart* (strong/smart)  simultaneously strong and smart


----------



## Troubadour

*Auracull* (aura/cull/oracle) able to predict actions by perceiving attitudes


----------



## Erikmen

*Sexploitation* (sex/exploitation): pulp entertainment intended primarily to titillate.


----------



## Troubadour

*Triceraclops* (triceratops/cyclops) telepathic devils


----------



## Erikmen

*Celebutant(e)* (celebrity/debutant(e)): someone famous for being famous, with no apparent talent except self-promotion.


----------



## Troubadour

*Animaly* (animal/anomaly) peculiar creature


----------



## Erikmen

*Ginormous* (gigantic/enormous): huge.


----------



## Troubadour

*Prodijesus *(prodigy/jesus) a person that quickly learns the lessons of goodness(of which, I am not)


----------



## Erikmen

*Metrosexual* (metropolitan/heterosexual): a man who appears to be inordinately concerned about personal aesthetics and/or is perceived for this quality as being homosexual.


----------



## Troubadour

*Contronquer* (control/conquer) when influence is used to subjugate the will of another


----------



## Erikmen

*Interrobang* (interrogative/bang): a combination question mark and exclamation point.


----------



## Troubadour

*Farsmartyr* (farce/martyr/far/smarter) the wisdom gained by ending all mockery of enemies(i'm trying to get there)


----------



## Erikmen

*Affluenza* (affluence/influenza): anxiety or dissatisfaction caused by submission to consumerism.


----------



## Troubadour

*Templeaing *(temple/pleaing) building a sanctuary by pleaing


----------



## Erikmen

*Backronym*(back/acronym)

*Netocracy* (Internet/aristocracy): an elite demographic distinguished by facility with technology and online networking


----------



## Troubadour

*Sonsepta *(son/sun/concept/septa(Greek for seven)) shining the light of Christ's perfect peace


----------



## Erikmen

iPod + broadcasting = podcasting


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nice portmanteaus people. Enjoyed reading them all. Here's one

*Cognoisseur* a connoisseur of cognitive frameworks


----------



## Molecular_Man

*Aparthide* (apartheid + hide)  : hide oneself from a system of racial segregation

and 

*Apartheidi* (apartheid + Heidi): a young girl in the Swiss Alps, segregating goats and  sheeps.


----------



## Molecular_Man

*Innoveat *(innovate + eat) : cook something novel and eat it


----------



## Molecular_Man

*demonstraight* (demon + demonstrate + straight): show to others that I am inhabited by a straight (not gay) demon


----------



## Troubadour

*Inspectre* (in/spectre/inspector) to question appearances

*Entersceptre *(enter/sceptre/interceptor) to gain the advantage of power
*
Enemya *(pronounced like 'anemia', thought of like 'enemy-a') to flush out the strength of wickedness from one's soul

*Immaterk *(immature/jerk) the rude attitude that arises out of an immature soul

*Sindicate *(sin/indicate/syndicate) words, actions, and ways that point to wicked affiliations

*Minetenantce* (mine/tenants/maintenance) consistent growth in character to continue life 

*Leavil* (leave/evil/level) depart from a place or way of wickedness

*Climbate *(climb/climate) to elevate above circumstances

*Reverage *(reverse/mirage) to percieve that which repels you

*Parity *(purity/party) the joy that comes from communion with God

*Kardtwills*(Kardia(greek for heart)/cart/twills/cartwheels) changing material desires of the animal nature by having and following the Spirit of Christ


----------



## Erikmen

Textpectation - anxious to receive a text message.


----------



## Molecular_Man

*efchimeral* (chimera + ephemeral):  someone who is illusory transiently, a transient illusion, illusion of the day

Εnglish is not my native lang, so maybe it can be written better.

Cause all the great words in English are Greek Hellenic, this can be spelt like a charm in Greek 

_*εφχήμαιρος/ εφχίμαιρος* = (εφήμερος + χιμαίρα) _




*chimera = Greek word
*ephemeral = Greek word


----------



## Molecular_Man

*partyr* (party + martyr) : someone who ODs or gets very sick during a party, consciously following the ideals of the club party culture.





*martyr = greek word


----------



## Molecular_Man

Troubadour said:


> *Sonsepta *(son/sun/concept/septa(Greek for seven)) shining the light of Christ's perfect peace



epta, hepta = seven in Greek .  Septa means venerable in Greek !


----------



## withlove

Molecular_Man said:


> *Apartheidi* (apartheid + Heidi): a young girl in the Swiss Alps, segregating goats and  sheeps.




dead.  done. this won the internet for me today.


----------



## Erikmen

Unkeyboardinated: when you are unable to type without repeatedly making mistakes.


----------



## Molecular_Man

withlove said:


> dead.  done. this won the internet for me today.



Haha. Thanks for the appreciation. I think it is my most inspired.. Now I must come up with something on par..


----------



## Molecular_Man

*portmaddog** (port + mad + dog) :   a mad dog straying at the port   /   a ship's dog suffering from rabies

*    We built a new portmanteau word on the  phonetic skeleton of the word "portmanteau".
**   This new portmanteau word has 3 equal parts, not 2.


----------



## Troubadour

Molecular_Man said:


> epta, hepta = seven in Greek .  Septa means venerable in Greek !



lol. good looking out. Funny thing is, I learned that myself only a little while before posting it, but then, because I had thought it was 'sept' for so long, I mistakenly put 'septa'. I thought about it later and realized I should have put a 'c' in place of the 's'.


----------



## Erikmen

Arfé: From art and 'café'


----------



## sigmond

*Monderator*: combo of Mond and moderator


----------



## Erikmen

*Textpectation *> The anticipation felt when you're looking forward to receive a message.


----------



## Molecular_Man

Erikmen said:


> *Textpectation *> The anticipation felt when you're looking forward to receive a message.



Nice one.


----------



## Molecular_Man

*Nicetea* = Nice + ice + tea  [ almost homophone with *nasty* ]  :  A quantum superposition of two tea quality states, an ice tea that is nice and nasty at the same time. 

And don't say that this portmanteau word, is not your cup of tea.    Haha

I should use creative commons for copyright reasons . Haha...%)


----------



## Molecular_Man

Erikmen said:


> *Textpectation *> The anticipation felt when you're looking forward to receive a message.



And now a double layer portmanteau, a portmanteau on a portmanteau:

*Sextpectation* = textpectation + sex >  The anticipation felt when you are looking forward to receive a message invitation for sex.


----------



## Erikmen

*Soundscape *-> from sound and landscape


----------



## Papaverium

*Banopinut - *A blend of a banana, pineapple, and a coconut. (Cannot take credit for this, my friend made up that word a few years back.)


----------



## Erikmen

Hey Verri! Good fruit selection  

Peacotum - a hybrid peach, apricot and plum


----------



## sigmond

Eternafuddle - Eternal + befuddle  = eternally befuddled


----------



## Erikmen

Sitcom : Situation comedy.


----------



## sigmond

fuconym - designated for acronyms which you do not understand but can't be bothered to search for


----------



## Erikmen

Shemale, she + male. Actually used. Like sitcom the word really exists. That simple..


----------



## sigmond

Erikmen said:


> Shemale, she + male. Actually used. Like sitcom the word really exists. That simple..



indeed, though the idea for the thread was to invent a new one..


----------



## Erikmen

camera + recorder = camcorder


----------



## Erikmen

Unkeyboardinated - unable to type without making a lot of mistakes


----------



## sigmond

*Onslaughtorum: *onslaught + forum 

when you attempt to takeover a forum by making sure you have the top post in each thread. 

(not my best portmanteau  made it up because i realized i was close to doing that here.)


----------



## Erikmen

Soundscape - landscape with sound.


----------



## sigmond

clownbox - meaning is similar to meathead, unknown origin


----------



## Erikmen

lovensure - A guarantee you are being loved back.


----------



## vision conquest

Hascist.  
From hash and fascist.

Someone who tries to make the smoking of hash compulsory for all members of society.

Insufflicted.
From insufflation and afflicted.

A condition arising from snorting something one shouldn't have.


----------



## New

_Tessereaction _ - what happens when a cube and a hypercube meet in an alleyway.


----------



## vision conquest

One of my all time favourites, unfortunately I cannot claim it as my own.

Impropergation.

From improper and propagation.

Questionable agricultural practices.
From the carcass album necroticism descanting the insalubrious.
Ashes to ashes, dust to dust.

Renewing the land with corpses corrupt.


Hambiguity.

From ham and ambiguity.

Is it a ham or isn't it.


----------



## Erikmen

*Affluenza* (affluence/influenza): anxiety or dissatisfaction caused by submission to consumerism


----------



## Erikmen

Oxbridge, a common on for UK's best oldest universities. Those of Oxford and Cambridge. 

"Advertorial", a blurred distinction between advertising and editorial.


----------



## vision conquest

xenoraphobia

xenophobia/agoraphobia
The fear of anything new in the sufferers outdoor environment.

A individual suffering from xenoraphobia can become comfortable going outside in a familiar environment, but forget about going on holiday.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Interesting 

Must be difficult to go to work everyday..


----------



## vision conquest

Difficult but not impossible.

Providing one takes the same route at the same time everyday it can be achieved.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Of course. 

Medication can always help. I believe that in some cases there is a thin line between what's psychological from what's defined as a condition. 
Can this be treated with therapy? In some cases, it's possible to treat this with therapy. 
Now with Xenophobia I don't think it's a condition in most cases.


----------



## Intense

Twunt




Actually got sent to the principals office in high school for saying this very same word.


----------



## New

Mortmanteau - A Portmanteau with *DEATH!!!*


----------



## Erikmen

^ Deadly one! 

Flavourite - flavour/favorite


----------



## sigmond

pessiskeptic - pessimistic skepticism


----------



## Erikmen

^ good one.


----------



## keeping

shart


----------



## vision conquest

valiunt

valium/valiant

A feeling of bravery, one becomes valiunt after taking diazepam.


----------



## Mushwood

Complishing.


Compliment fishing. 


Good ay?


----------



## Mushwood

Superfluoust

Um... superfluous post.


----------



## tantric

e-dress, email address


----------



## sigmond

perpetualemma (pərˈpeCH(əw)əlˈlemə/) perpetual dilemma


----------



## Erikmen

^ So elaborated.  even how to pronounce.


----------



## sigmond

*Ennuitralized* - neutralized via ennui

ennui

- a feeling of listlessness and dissatisfaction arising from a lack of occupation or excitement.
- a feeling of utter weariness and discontent resulting from satiety or lack of interest; boredom

neutralize

- render (something) ineffective or harmless by applying an opposite force or effect.
- a euphemistic way of saying kill or destroy, especially in a covert or military operation.


----------



## Erikmen

My neighbor has a pekapoo dog, from Pekingnese with Poodle.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Anarchophrenia

A schizophrenic anarchist.


----------



## Signtist

*Willchairiot* (will, chair, wheelchair, chariot, riot) desperate desire for deliverance from God's wrath

*Psycloccs *(psychic, cyclops, clocks, oxen, occult, cycle) Beasts with the hidden power to read minds, to enslave others in temporal reality


----------



## Signtist

*Bananimal* (banana/animal) delicious, cylindrical people


----------



## Signtist

*Coraleights*(correlates/coral/eights) rocks that shine in water and prove the proposition


----------



## Pembroke

Incorgnito: when a corgi is skillfully hiding. 





Elphaba Louise is incorgnito.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Vulgarian- A rude person from Bulgaria.

Goatmeal- A type of oatmeal made from ground goat.

Vulgarian Goatmeal- A type of goatmeal made exclusively by rude Bulgarians.

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Signtist

Yes. 

*Courtporation* (court/corporation) a system of justice that operates like a business


----------



## Signtist

*Meringutan *(meringue/orangutan) delicious pie confection made out of monkeys


----------



## Signtist

*Dangerustic* (dangerous/rustic) something simple yet destructive

*Significancer *(significance/cancer) that thing you love so much but is killing you


----------



## Signtist

*Stratostrophic* (stratosphere/catastrophic) the highest level of destruction


----------



## Signtist

*Sentientity *(senteint/entity) intelligent objects


----------



## Solipsis

*Holocaust* (holographic / holocaust) : what holocaust deniers believe in

Was also going to do *CDVD* but that is actually a thing and we have to invent one

*Eskipro*  (eskimo / prostitute): someone who knows 30 synonyms for fellatio

*Tententientity* (tentative / sentientity) : an object that might be intelligent but has thus far not proven to be

*Sedentententientity* (sedentary / tententientity) : an object that might be intelligent but has thus far only lied there like a bum

*Orthodontententientity* (orthodontology / tententientity): an object of as yet undetermined intelligence lying around like a bum from all the nitrous

*Dysdontentientity*: (dyslexia / self-reference)

*Allahteration*: (Allah / alliteration)  <- !

*Supernicious* (super / superb / pernicious): when someone is acting all super nice but secretly you are start to realize he or she is a devastating dipshit

*Shotgunpropitious* (shotgun / unpropitious): when things are slowly starting to seem like you'll likely get your head shot clean off

*Hypoclit* (hypocrite / clitoris): Someone who wants to receive oral but not give it back


----------



## Signtist

*Heartistrey *(Heart, artistry, tree) the craft of using love to feed souls


----------



## Signtist

*Excellentils *(excellent/lentils) supreme lentils

*Remembrandtce *(remembrance/rembrandt) memorable artists


----------



## Signtist

*Supernovision *​(supernova/vision) bright sight


----------



## Signtist

*Rebellusion* (rebel/illusion/revolution) the manipulation of undesirable reality to build an illusory perception


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Requiemassachusetts* (requiem/mass/massachusetts) — to remember the state of Massachusetts in a reverent way :D


----------



## keeping

*Gin *(getting in)  - a portmanteau my friends have been using since forever, get/getting in refers to sex and/or a girl one wants to do so with.
*Tass *(tight ass) - another one from my degenerate friends, pretty self explanatory, refers to a hot girl basically.


----------



## Signtist

*Jeweldren* (Jewel/Children) People that become precious children of God


----------



## Signtist

*Wisdominate* (wisdom/dominate) the moral, intellectual, and/or spiritual insight to overcome one's enemies.


----------



## CFC

*Chocofillasure* (chocolate/fulfillment/pleasure): the persistent consumption of chocolate to fill the nihilistic void in one's life.


----------



## Signtist

*Paradignamic* (paradigm/dynamic) a multi-faceted model


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Chagrinner* (chagrin/grinner) a person whose wide smile betrays a feeling of frustration or annoyance towards a failure or disappointment


----------



## herbavore

levels said:


> *Chagrinner* (chagrin/grinner) a person whose wide smile betrays a feeling of frustration or annoyance towards a failure or disappointment



Ooooh I love that one!


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ most appreciative Herby. You've always been a good *complimentor* (compliment/mentor).

*Chagringo* (chagrin/gringo) a racial epithet for a chagrinned person who is not Hispanic or Latino (esp. a chagrinned American)

*Trumpelstiltskin* (Trump/Rumpelstiltskin) A Grimm tale involving a politician who lies to the king, telling him that his daughter can spin straw into gold toupees (or something)


----------



## herbavore

^ You are on a roll!
I think you must have been channeling me re the Chagringo, in my case Chagringa, because I have always joked that while I got put in the right body when it comes to gender, I'm pretty sure that I should have been Latina, specifically Mexicana, adentro y afuera. I prefer Mexican food, Latin culture and Latin music, Latin poets, not to mention that I will be struggling along with my faulty yet exuberant Spanglish til I die (and hopefully get reincarnated in the correct part of the world).


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm actually Italian but was born in the U.S. Similar flags Italy and Mexico. I'm all too familiar with that chagringo life myself. I love Mexican food; cilantro, onions, jalapenos and limes are some of my favorite flavors these day though I always top it off with olive oil


----------



## Signtist

*Culjuwal* (Cult/Jewel/Cultural) Subjective heretical perspective

*Guardinner *(Gardener/Guard/Inner) Cultivating soul strength

*Heartkeytexture *(Architecture/Heart/Key/Texture) Edifying, interpersonal emotional expressions


----------



## Signtist

Hiphopocalypse (hip/hip-hop/apocalypse) streetwise, dancing disclosure


----------



## sigmond

ubiquitits (commonplace breasts)


----------



## herbavore

sigmond said:


> ubiquitits (commonplace breasts)



Haha!! That one is quite appropriate for SoCal according to my older son when he first went to college down in Santa Barbara. When I asked him what he noticed was different from home, he said, "Three things and they all have to do with girls. 1) The sun has been shining every day here and yet most girls get fake tans. 2) lots of boob jobs and 3) what's with all the giant purses?"


----------



## Signtist

*Deerocian *(ear/dear/ocean/erosion) hearing loving malleable transformations
*Syruprise *(syrup/surprise) when you are shocked by an outpouring of syrup
*Americurse *(america/curse) the unfortunate stigma of being american


----------



## Signtist

*Sarcophkaesque* (sarcophagus/kafkaesque) pogrom program
*
Pragmagic* (pragmatic/magic) the powerful illusion commonly referred to as normalcy
*
Bicyclically* (bicycle/cyclically) shifted by spiral cycles


----------



## Signtist

*Obsessional* (obsessed/delusional) when people possessed by delusions become obsessed.


----------



## herbavore

^You have just described the majority of my country.


----------



## Signtist

^Where are you from?


----------



## sigmond

cognissonance - cognitive dissonance 

futdeavor - futile endeavor


----------



## CFC

*Musilanjuvantrapy* - music as stimulant adjuvant therapy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

~bump per request~


----------



## Asclepius

Seequestered-to see something hidden.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Seems the old thread of this is gone.  Long live the new thread.

And now, once found, my word to contribute escapes me.  However, I'll put in the one I had in the old thread for now:

*Spectastrophe *(Spectacular/Catastrophe) - my friend's life seemed full of calamaties, more than should befall the average human.  Her life was a wonder to watch from the outside, it was a spectastrophe.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Biscariot- A bisexual traitor.

Humor folks, not trying to offend anyone...


----------



## Asclepius

^ Sounds delicious.

Grimpromptu

...when you are going about your business and suddenly realise the situation/ process  whereby, sausages  can be made out of out of human meat.
Grimpromptu.


----------



## Noodle473

Sketchtastic - Something so sketchy (lacking in common sense or exuding unpredictability) that it is fantastic.

For example, I tried to put my pants on the other morning, almost fell over, used the momentum to hop to the fridge, pants still half on, manage to put my pants on with one hand and pull a beer out of the fridge with the other hand at the same time. Sketchtastic.

I'm not very proud of it actually...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Souliloquy* (Soul + Soliloquy) - Baring of one's soul and innermost emotions and thoughts without an audience


*Autophoible* - (Autophobe + Foible) - Fear of one's character weaknesses


----------



## GaryGlisten

permafucked  -permanently fucked


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Alcolol *(Alcohol + LOL) - that moment of inebriation where you are giggling uncontrollably to something that isn't quite that funny


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Permaloan *(Permanent + Loan) - When you give something to someone for them to use forever, but you retain the right of ownership as if you would someday ask for it back.


----------



## Mysterier

*Surrereal* (Surreal + Cereal) — a preternaturally good bowl of cereal.
*Quaesitumental* (Quaesitum + Fundamental) — an essential vision quest born of the need to find inner peace.


----------

